# Mavic Open Pro's vs Mavic Cosmos



## badu11 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a choice of a pair of Mavic Open Pro's with Truvativ hubs or a pair of Mavic Cosmos. Which is the better choice? I am light in weight and I am looking to enter a few smaller tri's.

thanks bob..


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

If memory serves, they're the exact same rim, except for one sticker. 

Since a wheelset like the Performance Open Pro / Ultegra is not radial laced (which provides almost no aero benefit, and makes a weaker wheel), uses Shimano hubs (which last forever with proper maintainence, can be rebuilt for 10 bucks, and every bike shop in creation has parts in stock), uses standard spokes (which can be had at any bike shop), and costs significantly less money, there's really no reason to buy the Cosmos.

--Shannon


----------



## Joeslow2 (Apr 5, 2003)

I would go with the regular Open Pros too... The Cosmos wheel is a lower spoke count wheel and offers minimal weight reduction over a standard OP wheel. I have a set of Cosmos wheels and I pulled an eyelet out of the rim on the rear wheel at 180 lbs. As tube_ee said... theres absolutely no reason to go with the Cosmos. They dont offer a single tangible advantage over standard OP wheels with decent hubs.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I vote 4 Cosmos*

What about the "bling" factor? Who wants to show up to a race with a plain 'ole vanilla wheelset? The Mavic Open Pros, when built properly, are the most reliable and durable wheelset around but let's face it, they look boring. I say, get the Cosmos! 

My motto: If you can't be fast, at least you can look fast.


----------



## badu11 (Apr 18, 2006)

It sounds like the Open Pro's are the ones to go with. I'm not too concerned with the 'bling' factor plus the particular pair of Open Pro's I have access to, IMHO look better. What about the Truvativ hubs, are these any good? Does anyone have experince with these hubs?

thanks bob..


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

badu11 said:


> It sounds like the Open Pro's are the ones to go with. I'm not too concerned with the 'bling' factor plus the particular pair of Open Pro's I have access to, IMHO look better. What about the Truvativ hubs, are these any good? Does anyone have experince with these hubs?


Sorry I don't have experience with the hubs, but just wanted to add I'm having my lbs build new wheels on open pro rims. I'm getting a deal, sorta, on a chris king hubset, so that's where my bling will be, not the rims. I'll be paying about the price of the ksyrium elite's retail, and while I won't have the bling, I should also not have cracking rims like I do now with my Ritchey WCS.


----------



## Joeslow2 (Apr 5, 2003)

I wasnt aware truvativ made road hubs. How are you acquiring these wheels? Whats the model name/number for the hubs?


----------



## badu11 (Apr 18, 2006)

I was surprised by these as well. I searched the web for information on these and couldn't find any. I actually have these at my house already. I'm not at home right now, but when I get home I will look for any model info.


----------



## badu11 (Apr 18, 2006)

the only info I can find on the hubs themselves is Truvatuv Sealex SL, these are radial laced, 32 spoke front and rear, looking at the rear wheel the non-cassette side is radial laced and the cassette side the spokes are corssed over, custom built by Aaron Leighton, Art's Cyclery


----------

